# py quarter skins



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I was looking in the py catalog for a quarter skin for my 1966 lemans. The ad said that it required extensive block sanding and modification for the wheel well molding. Where does it need block sanding and what kind of modification does it require. I nee to put a skin on the driver side and trying to decide what will be involved with replacing the shin.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are pictures of skin replacements on my 66, this link will take you to page 22, the modifications on the wheel well trim will be minimal if you install the trim before you tack weld the lower portion of the quarter to the trunk filler panel. Once you tack the panel in place then remove the trim.

GTO pictures | Pontiac GTO Photos - 05GTO Gallery

This is the time to use the wheel well trim as a template;










Then close in the lower rear section of the quarter;


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

*wheel well trim*

What exactly is the wheel well trim?Is it part of the quarter panel or part of the outer wheel well. When I hear wheel well trim I think of the chrome trim around the quater panel over the tire. My outer wheel well is rotted out in one cornand I dont know weather to patch it or replace it. I have the car seperated from the frame with the body sitting on cinder blocks with 4x4's. Should I replace the quarter before I put the body on a rotisserie. I have never tried to replace a quarter skin and i want to do it right.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

tspring said:


> When I hear wheel well trim I think of the chrome trim around the quater panel over the tire.


That is exactly what I am talking about, once you weld in place the top portion of the quarter skin use the trim to help contour the lower part of the quarter. On my car we had to force the quarter out to match the contour of the trim before we welded the lower quarter to the trunk filler panel and then we boxed in the rear section of the wheel well opening.


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I am not planning to put the chrome trim back on. Did you cut and piece sheet metal to fill the gap between the quarter panel and outer whee house. Is it okay to change quarter skins on a rotisserie or is there to mush flex in the body


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You will have to fab a piece of sheet metal to fill the opening in the wheelhouse, In my opinion the best place to change the skin would be to have the body resting on a new set of body bushings on the frame.


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

Is it best the lay the new skin over the old skin to mark for the cut.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

We placed the skin onto the body, drilled small holes for clecos and then cut the quarter and skin allowing the skin to overlap the flanged body. Punch holes in the skin and plug weld to the flanged body. I used a Pneumatic Flanger with a punch tool to overlap the skin onto the body.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree with Randy 100%....we did lower patches on my 67. The body man would only finish them AFTER the body was permanently mounted to the frame......Eric


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

Not wanting to hijack a thread but had a question

Randy, I was looking at the pictures of your restoration and I noticed when they cut out the old rear tail panel there wasnt much left of the old quarter panel flanges that held in the tail panel. My question is did they just weld the quarters to the tail panel itself or weld a new flange area and weld the tail panel to that.


----------

